
Show HN: Jasonette – Native App Over HTTP, Now on Android - gliechtenstein
https://github.com/Jasonette/JASONETTE-Android
======
notheguyouthink
Does anyone know if the elements are really native elements? Ie, they aren't
some rendered html junk?

I may have to try this out, depending on how simple it is. I don't think it
would fit for us at work, but if it's simple then it may fit nicely for my
home projects. I've got lots of things i want to interact with via a phone
app. If this means i can get a fast iteration cycle on little one-off (turn
the lights on style) phone apps, then awesome!

~~~
seletz
Yes, they're fully native. You can even integrate your own view code (speaking
of the iOS version here).

Integration is pretty easy I'm using the plug-in system of Jasonette to hook
into Azure APNS and their Mobile App Tables thingy.

------
tmacro
I'm super excited about this. I've been waiting on an Android release since I
saw this the first time, can't wait to apply this to some of my side projects

------
emrewtc
It looks decent and also seems like highly influenced by backend driven ui
approach.[1]

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypk-72mhYBk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypk-72mhYBk)

------
seletz
Hey ethan, congrats to the release! I'm looking forward to take the iOS azure
APNS plug-in to that platform.

------
Ecio78
it's nice but I tried it (via jason app) on my Moto G (2nd gen) and it's doing
a lot of loading compared to the iOS version (tested on iPhone 5s)

------
cpg
Congratulations! Remarkable work, at remarkable speed!

------
anilgulecha
It's not just "json".

It's a templating language, and a scripting language serialized down to a
json. Of course any real app has to have some interactivity, and some state,
and work with that state, push it to a server, maybe pull it from a server.
Way to cumbersome to do it here.

This would probably be the "static site" equivalent in native land, but
already with exponent/react/weex you have a much easier time setting things
up.

At best, this can be called a good experiment.

~~~
fagnerbrack
It has everything to do with JSON. It's a REST client that produces UI
elements using a JSON-like hypermedia type.

~~~
anilgulecha
Perhaps I was too negative in my tone in my parent message. My point is that
you can make anything a json. For example

site = {html: "..", js: "..", css: ".."}

The above is technically a json, but it would be incorrect to refer to above
as "build websites with json". It's markup, styling and scripts simply
serialized to a json. So rather than a framework, it becomes just a transport
layer.

Hope that clarifies why I do not think of Jasonette as "json" defined native
app. "Create your own native Android app with nothing but JSON." is incorrect,
as you're actually using scripting etc in there.

